
TJ Holowaychuk's Startup - max_
https://medium.com/apex-software/announcing-apex-software-inc-5008c454002#.twvfrvnrq
======
rmason
Tried to check out the lambda tool as I want to use AWS Lambda for something I
am building. Having a real hard time knowing what problems that it solves for
me.

I am not going to download it, spend an hour or more figuring out how to use
it only to learn it really isn't helpful for what I have planned. A video
would have been extremely useful.

